# BENZING CLOCKS G2 & Express with antennas



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

.I got Benzing clocks G2 and express, small and large antennas, new sealed pro-bands, all in working condition. 

1) Benzing express G2 whole clock set . used, 150 Year Anniversary model in red with a power supply,
new data cable db9/USB(connect clock to computer/laptop for updates) antenna cable, wall mount bracket,
+ ANTENNAS 2, 1 field pads for $550 shipped. add 100 Chip bands $700 shipped,
Or 
G2 set +1, 4 field pad for $650 add 100 chip rings $800 shipped.

2) THREE Brand new never used, G2 4 field antenna 10"x22" , never used, still in a box $280 a piece.
works on G2 or M1 as advertised on Benzing site.

3) 2 G2 1 field antennas 6.5″ x 8.5″, used in like new condition $125 a piece.
works on G2 clock or M1 clock as advertised on Benzing site.

4) SOLD. Benzing express clock with docking, station power supply, +9 working antenna pads, +(4 free not working pads free)$300

5) 200 PIECES AVAILABLE.
Benzing pro chip bands, "Brand New, sealed" $2 a piece red and blue color.

6) SOLD. Express working docking station. Needs tlc. $20

7) SOLD. Benzing express brand new power supply.
$50

8) SOLD. Generic, power supply fits benzing express $20

9). SOLD. FREE with Benzing express. Express, Four nonworking antenna pads.

local pickup northern NJ 07054 near 287 80 46 10

Shipping US only, will be by FedEx tracking number provided, with signature required. Shipping price to be determined based on the distance, box size and weight.


----------



## aceman1 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Express*

I am interested in the Express unit with antennas. I take it that everything works ok? and 100 chips?

Chris K


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Express*

Aceman1, Private message sent


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

*Express clock*

Express clock


----------



## Hank49 (Mar 20, 2019)

I would like to purchase express clock and pad if still available thanks


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hank49 said:


> I would like to purchase express clock and pad if still available thanks


Yes it is. PM me


----------



## Hank49 (Mar 20, 2019)

Tried to PM but it won’t send to you


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hank, 
Can you text me?


----------



## Gilcano (Mar 27, 2021)

sdymacz said:


> .I got Benzing clocks G2 and express, small and large antennas, new sealed pro-bands, all in working condition.
> 
> 1) Benzing express G2 whole clock set . used, 150 Year Anniversary model in red with a power supply,
> new data cable db9/USB(connect clock to computer/laptop for updates) antenna cable, wall mount bracket,
> ...


You still have the clock


----------



## Mikeyp192 (Feb 2, 2021)

If you know someone ho has a benzing electronic clock forsale please let me know i need one ASAP 904-258-1877 thank you kindly Mike pirrone


----------



## Mikeyp192 (Feb 2, 2021)

Looking for a benzing electronic clock forsale just call 904-258-1877 mike pirrone


----------

